# I was NOT joking about the addiction....



## JustAnja (Jun 5, 2008)

Counting today's new arrival Im up to 9 Crested Geckos now, with 2.4.6 MORE coming at the end of the month and another two adult females coming in July. 

I also met up with a local gal today since I was passing through the area to pick up the hatchling she was holding for me. The baby is 2 months old now and was fired up so you could definitely see the tiger striping in it earlier today. I still cant get over how tiny they are, even at 2 months. I used to breed Pictus Geckos and Western Banded geckos many years ago and they remind of those babies. 

No name yet, still thinking....


----------



## Josh (Jun 6, 2008)

are these little guys not very skittish? they are so small and it seems like they would just dart around and be unstoppable.
sure are cute though. and jeez anja, at least no one can say you're doing it halfheartedly!


----------



## cvalda (Jun 6, 2008)

lol anja, so how many does that make total now???


----------



## JustAnja (Jun 6, 2008)

josh said:


> are these little guys not very skittish? they are so small and it seems like they would just dart around and be unstoppable.
> sure are cute though. and jeez anja, at least no one can say you're doing it halfheartedly!





I dont do anything half-heartedly Josh  They can be a little jumpy, you just have to keep putting one hand in front of the other for them to jump to or they will do a suicide dive. They do get used to handling though and calm down quite nicely. You can almost see it in their eye when they are getting ready to jump. lol


Kelly that males 9 here at the house now, 2.4.6 coming at the end of the month and another two females coming in July. That will make 23. Its a good start to some nice breeding projects.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Congrats Anja they it is wonderful looking crested. And so tiny. thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Liquidpoop (Dec 31, 2008)

arrrrr ive never been much for lizards but that baby gecko is the cutest thing i cant blame you for being hooked 

-Dean


----------

